# Wag on the Wall Clock / Postman's Clock... Info requested.



## ohmegah

Hello All,

This clock has been in my family for many years but I have no idea of it's origin or provenance. It was always referred to a "wag o'ta wa clock" by family members and I'm having trouble finding any references to one through Google.

Could anyone shed some light on it for me?








































































































































Thanks, in advance, for your assistance and replies.
-Wallace


----------



## captainclock

Yes, I believe that they often referred to these as "lantern" or "wag on the wall" clocks as you say, I actually have one of my own although the one I own is a modern 1970s reproduction of this style of clock from West Germany. But yours seems to be from the mid to late 19th century but this style of clock actually dates back further than that actually, to be exact this style of clock dates back to the 14th century and was originally made of cast iron and was "skeleton" style on the sides and back meaning you could see the actual going train of the clock at work when it was running. And the weights on your clock are actually made of one solid piece of lead so if you have some youngsters around you might want to be careful and not let them go near the weights on this clock so they don't get lead poisoning. Also are there any makers marks on the case or movement somewhere that you could maybe get some pictures of? usually the makers marks will be one or two letters within a diamond shape of some sort (e.g. Ansonia's maker mark would look somewhat like a Capital Letter A within a Diamond shape.) Getting the makers mark would help to identify the clock a lot easier as a lot of clock companies in the 19th century made these clocks.


----------



## ohmegah

Thank you for your thorough reply. I'll have a closer look at the clock and see whether I can find some markings... Upon initial inspection, there didn't appear to be any readily visible.

I appreciate your advice and shared knowledge.

Best regards,
Wallace


----------



## Timepiece

ohmegah said:


> Thank you for your thorough reply. I'll have a closer look at the clock and see whether I can find some markings... Upon initial inspection, there didn't appear to be any readily visible.
> 
> I appreciate your advice and shared knowledge.
> 
> Best regards,
> Wallace


Hi Wallace,
I have a similar clock. Did you get any additional information about it?

Regards,
Timepiece.


----------



## Scarborough

Hi, I have a clock that appears to be the same as your's. I am in the process of having it restored. I was told that it was made about 1865 and it did have wooden gears originally but they were changed for metal. I suppose the value is nice, but I would never sell it.


----------



## Golfer65

Hi, I've got a clock that's quite similar to yours. It belonged to my grandfather and when I got it repaired the horologist told me it was made in Austria around 1850/60. Apparently they were given to Postmen who had to rise very early by the Post Office because they had a reliable very loud alarm and thereafter they were known as "Postie's Alarms". Mine keeps very good time and does indeed have a raucous alarm. I find that it needs a service visit to the horologist about every five years to keep it in good shape. I'm lucky because I have found an outstandingly good and skilled craftsman to look after my lovely clock. I'll post some pictures soon.



ohmegah said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This clock has been in my family for many years but I have no idea of it's origin or provenance. It was always referred to a "wag o'ta wa clock" by family members and I'm having trouble finding any references to one through Google.
> 
> Could anyone shed some light on it for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for your assistance and replies.
> -Wallace


----------

